# Honda Gernerator(s) Question



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Went dry camping at Ocracoke Island this past weekend and tried out our new Honda 2000 generators. We have 2 with a parallel kit. With both in regular mode, one ran out of gas and the other kept the A/C going. All other appliances (except converter/charger) were either off or using gas. When in regular mode, we got about 4 hrs run time. On the next tank of gas, I used the Eco mode. Still, other appliances on gas (except converter/charger), mainly A/C on gens. Still got only about 4hrs run time. But....when one gen ran out of gas, the other did not keep the a/c going and all electricity went off. So, here are my questions for the generator experts:
Is that normal behavior?? Should the one gen still running have been able to keep up with the demand even in Eco mode?
In Eco mode, shouldn't I have gotten more than the 4 hrs run time I got when in regular mode? Specs say at 1/4 load, run time should be about 15 hours (1 2000i gen). So with 2 connected in parallel, I should get 30 hours ..just kidding here!







Seriously, with 2 in parallel, at 1/2 load 1800+/- watts for the a/c, shouldn't the run time be about 7 hours?
Last but not least, when 1 gen runs out of gas, and the other is still running, if the a/c and compressor is running, can the a/c be damaged? Looks like in Eco mod, the electricity just gets shut off. Is that right??
Thanks in advance for your input(s).
david


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Eco mode lets the gen throttle up and down as power demand changes. 
We have the 3000 model and I always use "eco". I am not sure how to use eco on twins.


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

I believe the owners manual states that you should shut off eco mode when trying to run high power demand items. I think the AC and Microwave count there. I think you really need both generators running in order to power the AC correctly.

The ECO mode should throttle down when demand decreases thereby using less gas and letting the generator run longer. If you have a constant energy drain like the AC it wont throttle down and the length the generator runs won't change.

Bruce


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't have a Honda but my genset runs the same. I need to have the generator in eco off mode to get the AC started if I'm at high altitude and even at sea level it is better to start with eco off. Now if it is a very hot day and I know the AC will not be cycling on and off then I turn the AC back to eco on to save gas after the AC is started. It takes a lot of current to get the AC going, more than what 1 Honda 2000 will put out even with eco off. But After the AC it started then one Honda 2000 will handle it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just because you are on econo mode does not mean it is at 1/4 or less output. You had to be drawing enough load to brown out the one that had not run out of gas.

You need to add an extended run tank to run longer then 4 hours when at high load.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

As the others noted the ECO mode adjusts the throttle to the power demand. I use the ECO mode most of the time with my single EU2000i but when my wife wants to use a blow dryer I have to turn off the ECO mode. If she tries to start the blow dryer while it's in ECO mode it has a hard time adjusting to the sudden power demand. To avoid an overload I just turn off ECO mode long enough for her to finish her hair.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your ideas:
Bruce, 
I was using only the A/C, not microwave, so I was thinking that 1850 watts is only about half of the rated output of the 2 gens (4000 watts). A lot of people power the a/c with one 2000i, I was just wondering about the Eco mode and why it did not increase power when the one gen ran out of gas.
Bill, 
the a/c was going and the compressor never turned off. Temp was 90+ and thermostat set very low in TT so compressor was not cycling. I am thinking the load was fairly constant that way. The gens were started in normal mode and then switched to Eco after everything (a/c) was started and running normally.
Andy, 
From reading the manual, I thought that eco mode would have caused the gen to run at higher rpms if there was sufficient load. I never noticed or heard a change in engine speed. The both ran pretty slow and much quieter in eco mode. that is why I was surprised that I did not get more than 4 hours run time in eco. Maybe I am just confused. (DW would say definitely) Where might I find an "extended run tank"??
MJ,
The one time I experimented with a/c and mcrowave with the two gens running in normal mode, I could hear the change in rpm's. I was too scared to try that with the gens in eco. Everything works OK when they run in eco mode, I will just have to pay attention to the fuel issue.
Again, thanks everyone for the input!!
david


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

I own the eu2000i and cannot get it to power my A/C on my '06 21RS. Is there a way to make this happen? Anyone please advise


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

regsue814 said:


> I own the eu2000i and cannot get it to power my A/C on my '06 21RS. Is there a way to make this happen? Anyone please advise


I don't believe that anyone is using a single Honda eu2000i to fire-up (so to speak) a 13,500 BTU air conditioner like we have. It may keep one going after two parallel connected eu2000i's were used in starting it.

I have the same unit, and if my batteries are low and the inverter is fiercely recharging them, then turning on the microwave kills the generator.

I'm debating if I want to spend the approximately $1300 to get another eu2000i and the proper parallel kit, or do I just suck it up without a/c for the few times I end up without shore power.

On the other hand, if there are some benevolent Outbackers out there. . . .


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Perhaps I am mistaken







and with 1 Honda 2000i you can everything EXCEPT the a/c.







I was pretty sure that 1 could start and run the a/c. Max watts of the Carrier Air V is 1820W, which is below the max 2000W of the generator and 1450W when running which is below the rated 1600W of the generator. So shouldn't 1 2000i gen run the a/c, even if just barely??. I could swear my a/c was running on just one generator. Electricity is not one of my favorite subjects!!
On the extended run time fuel tanks...I Googled it and lo and behold, there they are.......problem solved.







DW can't believe it, the money part!!








david


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

From what I have seen on other sites, some can run the A/C with a single 2000 Watt Honda, some cannot.

A friend of mine camped with us at the Darlington Race in a Pop Up.  He ran his air with a single 2000-watt Honda. I have no idea what size A/C unit it had, but the PU was several years old. The Honda sounded like it was at full throttle, and he had to re-fuel about every 3 hours.

His generator was new as well. Maybe the run time will improve after a â€˜break inâ€™ period.

â€˜Seemsâ€™ to me that you should get more run time out of the twins.


----------

